# Paph tranalianum?????



## albert (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi there,
first time flowering- is labeled P. tranalianum. Now I see the flower and have my doubts about the species. Could anybody identify/justify this Paph.
Thanks a lot.
Albert


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks like hirsutissimum/esquirolei.................


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree with Eric... But its a very nice hirt/esquirolei...


----------



## Roy (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree with all above.


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2008)

I think it's odd that even out of flower the plant was mistaken as a tranlineanum

They are dwarfs in comparison to hirsutisimum, with a different growth habit too.

Was this plant a Chinese import?


----------



## albert (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes it was, so what are you reckon.
Albert


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2008)

Tranlinianum is found in Northern Vietnam, but I don't think its been found in China. Hirsutisimum varieties are found all over Vietnam and Southern China. Tranlinianum is very rare in comparison, and it is still illegal here in the US (via CITES restrictions). Allot of the restricted Vietnamese paphs are moving through China, and I suspect there are lots of chances for "quality control" errors, or maybe outright fraud.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 10, 2008)

For the record, as a friendly correction, it's spelled _Paph. tranlienianum_. But the flower shown here is certainly in the _Paph. hirsutissimum _swarm. 

-Ernie


----------



## Hien (Nov 10, 2008)

Rick said:


> I think it's odd that even out of flower the plant was mistaken as a tranlineanum
> 
> They are dwarfs in comparison to hirsutisimum, with a different growth habit too.
> 
> Was this plant a Chinese import?



I agree w/ Rick & everybody else.
It is not a total loss, since your flower is beautiful, and it blooms.
-Is the seller from Mainland China or is he from Taiwan?
-did you grow them from flasks? or as seedlings? or as adult plants?
If from flask, or seedlings, there may be some mishap mixed up in flasking, labeling etc..
But if as adult plants, then it is a total lie from the seller, or a very ignorant seller.
-did you buy them in bloom? and the seller tell you it is tranlienianum flower?
-as Rick said, it is hard to confuse between the two species even without flower (do check the descriptions & photos in the book Slipper orchids of Vietnam by averyanov).


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2008)

Ernie said:


> For the record, as a friendly correction, it's spelled _Paph. tranlienianum_. But the flower shown here is certainly in the _Paph. hirsutissimum _swarm.
> 
> -Ernie



Thanks for the spelling help Ernie. I knew I was wrong, but to lazy to get out the book.


----------

